# Deactivate with 4.82



## cedarpeaks (Nov 16, 2014)

I started driving 3 weeks ago. On first night I had one so so experience so probably got a bad rating. At one point my rating was 4.35. It has since climbed to 4.82. Was deactivated because they said I was below 4.4. Is there any way to appeal now that I have a 4.82 with over 80 trips completed? Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

cedarpeaks said:


> I started driving 3 weeks ago. On first night I had one so so experience so probably got a bad rating. At one point my rating was 4.35. It has since climbed to 4.82. Was deactivated because they said I was below 4.4. Is there any way to appeal now that I have a 4.82 with over 80 trips completed? Thanks for suggestions.


That's real strange.

Just hammer them with emails. It looks like some newbie CSR has acted prematurely on this and not taken into account how few jobs you have done.

One thing about UBER, is they do stuff up on things like this and the email system is painfully slow, but they will 'fess up to their mistake and get you back on. I'll be surprised if they don't.

Keep us all posted


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

cedarpeaks said:


> I started driving 3 weeks ago. On first night I had one so so experience so probably got a bad rating. At one point my rating was 4.35. It has since climbed to 4.82. Was deactivated because they said I was below 4.4. Is there any way to appeal now that I have a 4.82 with over 80 trips completed? Thanks for suggestions.


It's possible for newbies to get some bad fatal mistake pax responses and get scratched. They'd really never know the reasons. No way to know. Could be crap vehicle, unsafe driving or unsafe practices. Anything related to safety issues could be an automatic scratch for newcomers.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

if the 4.82 is on your dashboard, it may be wrong. My dashboard as well as many others say 4.82 in error.

The real rating is on your phone, on the driver app. What was that the last time you looked?


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus (Oct 16, 2014)

+1 not letting ratings rule my life(only thing I pay attention to on the dashboard is the invoice= I'm just looking for cheaper gas


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I kinda don't even want to open my Uber driver app today to see how bad I got rate smakked for all the drunk pax fares I did yesterday.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> if the 4.82 is on your dashboard, it may be wrong. My dashboard as well as many others say 4.82 in error.
> 
> The real rating is on your phone, on the driver app. What was that the last time you looked?


Not true. My phone rating has not updated in over 3 weeks. I just ask a pax that I am comfortable asking what the rating is.


----------



## Sheldon (Aug 1, 2014)

My phone rating has not updated in weeks either. My dashboard says 4.9, my partners account online says 4.82


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't care about ratings


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I kinda don't even want to open my Uber driver app today to see how bad I got rate smakked for all the drunk pax fares I did yesterday.


Not only drunks at night - morning uberofshamer's with a messed-up hair, smelling like puke, clutching their jackets with trembling hands and angry at the whole world because of violent hangover are not much better. 
Had a Saturday morning run and over 6 trips got my 7-days rating hit by .3 down to 4.67. Overall still good, but weekly screwed. Grrr.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Not true. My phone rating has not updated in over 3 weeks. I just ask a pax that I am comfortable asking what the rating is.


That's another of Uber lies, by the way. I've experimented with couple of friends/drivers and asked a few PAX comparing ratings that we see on a dashboard, in driver's app and in passenger's app. Guess what - riders are shown .1-.3 higher rating than we are. Probably to lessen the chances of rating-based cancellations. 
Order yourself from the client's app and you'll see. 
Uber's pants are on fire. Again.


----------



## LastGenerationHumanDriver (Oct 18, 2014)

I can confirm this. I have booked a ride that's allocated to my passenger account, and then canceled. My rating per Uber dashboard is 4.83, in the passenger app I show as 4.9.

My passenger rating shows as 4.9 as well, not sure if there is any correlation there, but I doubt it.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Same with me; the dashboard for all three of my accounts says 4.82, even the one with zero rides.


----------



## NWAüber (Sep 11, 2014)

My dashboard also says 4.82. According to the app on my phone, however, my rating is 4.69.


----------



## cedarpeaks (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks for responses. LAuberx, the last time I looked at my driver app I was 4.85. The deactivate note explicitly states that I was deactivated for being under 4.4. I am in Charleston SC, which has only been active since July. Could this be a factor? Also, how do I contact my CSR? Do I just reply to email deactivating me or is there another route? Again, thanks.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> if the 4.82 is on your dashboard, it may be wrong. My dashboard as well as many others say 4.82 in error.
> 
> The real rating is on your phone, on the driver app. What was that the last time you looked?


Are you sure about this? My driver app had me at 4.86 for a long time. My dashboard also said 4.86. I read this thread and thought to check dashboard...boom...4.82. Why the disconnect between app and dashboard? I've never dropped in ratings like that-I know alot of you say no worries, but I just want to understand wtf is going on.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Kind of find it strange. I'm sure they will get you back on line soon. Although they may make you take a class.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

The 4.82 rating on the website of many drivers has been an error present since last week. There are multiple other threads about it on this forum. Your true rating is the one that show's on the driver app on your phone. Once a driver accumulates a lot of individual rating, their driver rating will not vary much over time due to how averages works. It's common for experienced drivers to have the same rating, especially ones from 4.75-4.95 for weeks without change because any one individual rating won't make much difference and the multiples 5's people get balance out lower ratings.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have no idea what my exact rating is.
Driver app shows 4.88
Dashboard shows 4.82
Pax app shows 4.8

So 4.82 seems more correct than the 4.88 based on the pax app... I'm just not sure, no weekly emails either.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I have no idea what my exact rating is.
> Driver app shows 4.88
> Dashboard shows 4.82
> Pax app shows 4.8
> ...


Your actual rating is 4.88. Uber rounds those ratings to the nearest 1/10 on the rider app. The 4.8 the pax app is showing for you is wrong because of the current dashboard error most of us are experiencing. It should show up as a 4.9 and will once it is fixed. I have a 4.93 rating on my driver app but my pax are also seeing me with a 4.8.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

4.93, you have done a good job lickin' dem balls!

After my giving 2,500+ rides, and the new fabulous lower rates.. I'm not giving 100% to anybody anymore.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

Is that travie??...How would uber have you "rate" this kindda behavior going on in your back seat????....Looks like Michelle gives it a 5


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> 4.93, you have done a good job lickin' dem balls!
> 
> After my giving 2,500+ rides, and the new fabulous lower rates.. I'm not giving 100% to anybody anymore.


Most drivers focus on their cars or extra amenities in order to improve ratings. While I do provide cheap bulk candy/mints and bottled waters that most people never take, my focus has been on the rider. For women, it's a simple compliment on their hair, clothes, coat, purse, etc. For guys, it's either a handshake or light pat on the upper arm politician-style when possible & appropriate. I've found that type of driver/rider contact will do more than anything to improve ratings by creating a positive impression about the driver rather than the driver's vehicle. When most riders rate, they're thinking about the driver rather than the ride assuming the ride met basic expectations. That's the reason why Lyft does it's silly seeming fist bump and encouragement for riders to sit in the front seat.


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

Brady said:


> Most drivers focus on their cars or extra amenities in order to improve ratings. While I do provide cheap bulk candy/mints and bottled waters that most people never take, my focus has been on the rider. For women, it's a simple compliment on their hair, clothes, coat, purse, etc. For guys, it's either a handshake or light pat on the upper arm politician-style when possible & appropriate. I've found that type of driver/rider contact will do more than anything to improve ratings by creating a positive impression about the driver rather than the driver's vehicle. When most riders rate, they're thinking about the driver rather than the ride assuming the ride met basic expectations. That's the reason why Lyft does it's silly seeming fist bump and encouragement for riders to sit in the front seat.


No matter how many times it's said, some people don't get it. You nailed it Brady, if people would go out there with a positive attitude, their rating will be fine.


----------



## Selcric (Sep 1, 2014)

The only problem I'm having with this random error is that now I'm seemingly misrepresented as a driver. I don't know what ratings mean to passengers, everyone is different, but I have noticed a slight uptick in passenger cancellations last week. When every ride counts, I'd hate to think a cancellation is due to a 4.8 rating. Even if passengers don't care, I know it's an unwarranted drastic drop in my ratings and it doesn't feel all that great.


----------



## Sharon (Oct 20, 2014)

I'd like it if we get a less than 5 stars, that the customer has to tell UBER and us why. How are we supposed to improve our service if we don't know what we've done to earn less than 5 stars.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Brady said:


> Most drivers focus on their cars or extra amenities in order to improve ratings. While I do provide cheap bulk candy/mints and bottled waters that most people never take, my focus has been on the rider. For women, it's a simple compliment on their hair, clothes, coat, purse, etc. For guys, it's either a handshake or light pat on the upper arm politician-style when possible & appropriate. I've found that type of driver/rider contact will do more than anything to improve ratings by creating a positive impression about the driver rather than the driver's vehicle. When most riders rate, they're thinking about the driver rather than the ride assuming the ride met basic expectations. That's the reason why Lyft does it's silly seeming fist bump and encouragement for riders to sit in the front seat.


well said.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Jay Young said:


> so is deactivation based on last 500 rides or lifetime rating?
> still confused even after searching all over UP.net for months


It's supposed to be that last 500 rides. But I think they take a hard look at drivers who get serious negative feedback from riders.


----------

